# campground haunts 2011



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

here are a few of the pictures from my camping trips, mixed the two together,,,, had so much fun at the 2nd, 293 sites, we had bad rain and wind the first days (Thursday rain, 40 to 50 MPH wind on Friday) and still only 2 empty sites - real Halloween troupers!! thankfully by Saturday it got better,,,, love the total Halloween atmosphere,,, haven't down loaded home yet, so thought I would do these, more fun here than at home anyway ( about 600 toters at the 2nd weekend,, and about 200 -300 at the first) the rest of the pictures are in a album on my page, tried down loading more on the next post, wouldn't work, so the rest are in a album on my page, also the witch with the apple has a deer motor by her arm, so it goes up and down like handing apple to the kids.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooooh, really nice looking witches! I love the gravedigger, too - he's so dapper looking


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm with Roxy, I love the witches. Being set out in the woods really gives it a creepy feel. Nice job.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Beth your haunt looks awesome! I really like what you did with your witches this year. And your reaper looks so cool! It just gets better every year! Very nicely done!!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks, guys, yeah, I love witches, and I guess it shows, but BB, mine is no where near as awesome as yours! like I said before, you are my campground haunting hero!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes I agree too!
Creepy Witches not only look thier best in the woods 
but they also perform stronger magic with all the elementals close at hand!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow Bethene, those witches are awesome. In fact, everything looks fabulous!


----------

